# Assembler Codepages



## BassBox (28. Januar 2011)

hallo,
kann mir jemand von eich sagen wie ich in meinem eigenen os die codepage 850 einschalte (oder installiere?). Wenn möglich für den realmode
LG
BassBox


----------

